
Rocket Internet (German start-up cloning company) AMA - instakill
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/qua1k/i_work_for_rocket_internet_a_successful_cloning/
======
pdenya
Definitely highlights the benefits of going after Asian and European markets.

------
Tyrant505
This was extremely interesting to read. The guy has not been officially
verified though.

